# In 3 days I will be raised as a Master Mason....



## TexasCop (Apr 3, 2010)

So I think it's only appropriate I give a full introduction of myself.  My name is Pete Turner and I am a 15 1/2 year veteran with the Farmers Branch Police Department.  After too many years of being a selfish person, I was saved on August 20th, 2006.  Not long after my revival, I was faced with a very extreme test of my faith.  Through tons of prayer and the support of friends, I made it through.  I came through the darkest tunnel of my life a stronger man and an infinitely stronger Christian.  I began to volunteer for the Family Place, a domestic violence shelter in Dallas.  I work with the children in group counseling in the Latino Program.  After working a few weeks with these children I realized that the Lord put me on trial in order to lead me in that direction.  Before 2007, I never would have guessed I'd be working with needy children!  Anyway, these kids changed my life and my outlook.  Oddly enough, in order to get to and from the Family Place, I have to pass by the Dallas Scottish Rite Hospital.  My heart strings started to tug towards that building every day I passed by.  That's when I started to ask Masons questions.  I wanted to do what I could to help any organization that helped children as much as the Scottish Rite and the Shriners.  I finally petitioned and am not on the cusp of gaining the highest degree in Masonry.  I'm very proud of myself for what I've done to get here and I'm so very excited to get into the volunteer work associated with Freemasonry.

I know that we regard no man for his worldly wealth or honors, but I wanted to share a little video that helps explain my dedication and desire to helping children:  [video=youtube;1EVPpBH8xNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EVPpBH8xNE[/video]


----------



## TexasCop (Apr 3, 2010)

And for what it's worth, that video embarrassed me enough to go on a diet!  I've lost 32lbs. so far!!!!  I ONLY have 34 more to go to reach my target weight!


----------



## drapetomaniac (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations on it all and welcome to the fraternity!


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 3, 2010)

Roger that!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Apr 4, 2010)

I sent a PM to you, but will post a response here as well. I am Proud of you, as a Brother of this Fraternity, and the other one we share, that of Law Enforcement. As you, and many of us who have been in that career know, it really does take a special person to do the job, and to do it right. I am so thankful there are still many good Officers working to see that we have a safe and peaceful life. It seems that in any occupation, there are a few who do not do proper representation of the job/duty, and they make the headlines more, and larger than those like you who do these things to help those who have not yet been given the chance, or reason to do right. I think many officers, well, Public Safety folks in general see this everyday, and many do help out. This is a part of being a Mason. Keep up the good work, focus on the goal, even though you may at times have to make adjustments to the course to achieve it, and maybe make some a Mason along the way. Oh, and I too am on that weight train... I need to lose about 21 lbs. according to the Doc, to help my back problems. Too many donuts before I retired  Or maybe afterward??


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats! My brother is also a Farmers Branch police officer... He left our small town after the police academy for FB, I left Fort Worth after the police academy for our small Northeast Texas hometown...


----------



## Casey (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations!  Welcome to the fraternity and the boards =)


----------



## JTM (Apr 4, 2010)

excellent.  that's really cool.


----------



## Huw (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Pete.

Good work, nice video, congratulations on the award, and have a great Raising!

T & F,

Huw


----------



## TexasCop (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words.  I'm EXCITED!  My EA initiation was a little confusing.  The FC was beautiful.  I can't wait to see what's in store tomorrow night!


----------



## TexasCop (Apr 5, 2010)

Hippie19950 said:


> I sent a PM to you, but will post a response here as well. I am Proud of you, as a Brother of this Fraternity, and the other one we share, that of Law Enforcement. As you, and many of us who have been in that career know, it really does take a special person to do the job, and to do it right. I am so thankful there are still many good Officers working to see that we have a safe and peaceful life. It seems that in any occupation, there are a few who do not do proper representation of the job/duty, and they make the headlines more, and larger than those like you who do these things to help those who have not yet been given the chance, or reason to do right. I think many officers, well, Public Safety folks in general see this everyday, and many do help out. This is a part of being a Mason. Keep up the good work, focus on the goal, even though you may at times have to make adjustments to the course to achieve it, and maybe make some a Mason along the way. Oh, and I too am on that weight train... I need to lose about 21 lbs. according to the Doc, to help my back problems. Too many donuts before I retired  Or maybe afterward??



Stupid donuts.  They sneak up on you awful fast!


----------



## Huw (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Pete.



TexasCop said:


> Stupid donuts. They sneak up on you awful fast!


Yes, and they're darned hard to kill!  Even when you blow the middle right out of them and only have a ring left, they still keep coming!  Like some monster out of a horror movie, or some sort of junkie.  Very dangerous critters.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## TexasCop (Apr 6, 2010)

*THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!  *

Okay, it was very confusing and one part about scared the poo out of me, but it was still fun!


----------



## js4253 (Apr 6, 2010)

TexasCop said:


> *THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!  *
> 
> Okay, it was very confusing and one part about scared the poo out of me, but it was still fun!


 
Mission accomplished!


----------



## Huw (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, congratulations, Bro. Pete!



			
				TexasCop said:
			
		

> Okay, it was very confusing and one part about scared the poo out of me, but it was still fun!


Lol!  Yeah, that's a standard reaction.  Even here in England, where we don't act it out quite so dramatically as is usual over there, the Candidates still get a bit of a surprise.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## turtle (Apr 8, 2010)

Casey said:


> Congratulations! Welcome to the fraternity and the boards =)



x2


----------



## JBD (Apr 9, 2010)

ROFL - Welcome to the Fraternity Brother!  God Blessed Texas and he especially helped with some performing a Great Texas Masters Degree - according to your description, you got one of those!


----------

